# Custom chef's knife maker?



## camhabib (Jan 29, 2018)

Im looking to upgrade my current chefs knife after a number of years of use. I was considering purchasing one of the Zwilling / Kramer Damascus blades since they seem generally well reviewed and can be found on sale from time to time. Id love a custom Kramer knife but given the cost and wait time, this isnt really an option right now. It got me thinking though about finding another US knife maker that might specialize in chef's knives and produce equally as nice knives, perhaps for even a bit less and quicker turnaround time. I dont really know whats out there however, having never actually commissioned something, and was wondering if anyone could throw some names at me to check out. Ideally, Im looking for an 8 Damascus blade with western handle, preferably out of carbon fiber if possible, hardwood if not. It be for actual use vs collecting, so its important it works well vs looks nice. Any direction is greatly appreciated.


----------



## bkultra (Jan 29, 2018)

Welcome to the forums


----------



## dough (Jan 29, 2018)

Look below at some forum sponsors. Kitchen knife makers seem to be everywhere these days but the first I would consider given your objectives Randy haas


----------



## Godslayer (Jan 30, 2018)

If you want as close to kramer as possible check out maumasi(pretty sure he studied under him), if you want a stunning blade there are countless exceptional smiths to pick from, in the americas I would recommended Haburn knives or HHH Knives, Bill Burke is also fabulous but I don't recall any carbon fiber work. All of them minus maumasi are vendors here, https://www.instagram.com/p/BLwgwy_hzjo/?taken-by=seymourskinner is some work randy did for me, the two smaller blades contain carbon fiber at the front of the handles, the bigger blade has a carbon fiber and g10 spacers with mammoth molar and african blackwood(that handle is his geo style, combining wa and westren handled into a beautiful fusion of ideas) generally speaking anyone good is going to have a waitlist, although most also offer blades for sale from time to time, however given the price tag I'd much rather get a custom and cherish it for a lifetime.


----------



## FoRdLaz (Jan 30, 2018)

There are some amazing American makers out there making real quality chefs knives. Off the top of my head Comet Knives, Halcyon Forge, Ingoglia, Haburn, Burke and HHH (already mentioned above), Chris Andersen, Carter...etc etc etc. Search on Instagram and you will find many. Also look on Carbon Knife Co and Homebutcher websites to find even more. Maybe you will see a style that you like


----------



## camhabib (Jan 30, 2018)

Thanks everyone so the info so far! Some of these guys are Master blacksmiths, while others are not - how much of a difference if any does this actually make? Is choosing one over the other just a matter of style preference and specialties, or do some make a more nicely finished product than others? Thanks!


----------



## bkultra (Jan 30, 2018)

The wait list would be in years for the master smiths, I assume that would be a deal breaker for you. In fact many of the above could be over a year wait (ABS MS or not)


----------



## chinacats (Jan 30, 2018)

I would add Dave Martell and Will Catcheside to those who do outstanding handle work. As stated above your likely looking at a fairly long wait for custom work from any of these makers. I'd suggest going through the list of vendors who make knives and contact those whose work you like. All the makers on this site are of top quality for kitchen knives. Send them a pm and go from there. If you have questions, look through the show your newest knife buy and send a pm to someone who had I've of their knives and see how they enjoyed working with them.


----------



## milkbaby (Jan 30, 2018)

American Bladesmith Society Master Smith (ABS MS for short) is an accreditation given after passing their exams to achieve it. Those exams have nothing to do with making a good chef's knife although there are MS that do make great chef's knives. A chef's knife from ABS MS doesn't automatically mean it'll be a great culinary knife. Likewise some great chef's knife makers are not even in the ABS.

You usually have to pay a premium for a knife from a MS because of the demand as well as the respect of the accreditation.


----------



## inzite (Jan 30, 2018)

JOEKIYO.


----------



## GLE1952 (Jan 30, 2018)

Devin Thomas


----------



## crockerculinary (Jan 31, 2018)

there are a bunch of american makers, and many ready to purchase knives available either direct from the maker or from secondary dealers and collectors. most custom orders (for example insisting on a carbon fiber handle) will have some wait time. the big question not asked yet is budget? what are you comfortable spending?


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 31, 2018)

camhabib said:


> Im looking to upgrade my current chefs knife after a number of years of use. I was considering purchasing one of the Zwilling / Kramer Damascus blades since they seem generally well reviewed and can be found on sale from time to time. Id love a custom Kramer knife but given the cost and wait time, this isnt really an option right now. It got me thinking though about finding another US knife maker that might specialize in chef's knives and produce equally as nice knives, perhaps for even a bit less and quicker turnaround time. I dont really know whats out there however, having never actually commissioned something, and was wondering if anyone could throw some names at me to check out. Ideally, Im looking for an 8 Damascus blade with western handle, preferably out of carbon fiber if possible, hardwood if not. It be for actual use vs collecting, so its important it works well vs looks nice. Any direction is greatly appreciated.



Two questions for you:

What's your price range?

Why do you feel a need to go custom when there're so many great non-custom knives?

I say get your hands on a few knives to help define exactly what you want, before going custom.


----------



## camhabib (Jan 31, 2018)

DitmasPork said:


> Two questions for you:
> 
> What's your price range?
> 
> ...



Looking to spend probably <$2000. I'd happily go non-custom (would save time and probably some money), I just haven't had much luck finding a knife that was exactly what I'm looking for. The specifics are:
- Western handle, black, either carbon fiber, African Blackwood, or another natural, not G10.
- Integrated bolster
- Damascus steel, preferably small random pattern, something like Birdseye
- Thicker grind than a traditional gyuto, want something that'll hold up to cutting through a bone if I have to, but not feel like a meat cleaver.


----------



## FoRdLaz (Jan 31, 2018)

Sounds like a Haburn will be right up your street. Have a look at his website and IG profile. Looks like there might be one with very similar specs coming up soon. Will probably retail in the upper 1000s


----------



## camhabib (Jan 31, 2018)

FoRdLaz said:


> Sounds like a Haburn will be right up your street. Have a look at his website and IG profile. Looks like there might be one with very similar specs coming up soon. Will probably retail in the upper 1000s



I've actually already been emailing with him - his knives are almost exactly what I'm looking for (and very attractive) except for the fact that he said his grinds tend to be on the thinner side. Might try and see if I can somehow find one in person to look at to see just how thin it feels in hand.


----------



## FoRdLaz (Jan 31, 2018)

I have one of his damascus gyutos and although thinnish grind its not too skinny


----------



## parbaked (Jan 31, 2018)

8" Damascus chef knife from one of our forum vendors:
http://www.bladegallery.com/shopexd.asp?id=97584

Not 8" but still tasty:
http://www.epicedge.com/shopexd.asp?id=96161
http://www.epicedge.com/shopexd.asp?id=97603
http://www.bladegallery.com/shopexd.asp?id=97027
http://www.bladegallery.com/shopexd.asp?id=97681

Home Butcher has a few Carters and others too:
https://homebutcher.com/collections...arter-master-smith-225mm-jewel-damascus-gyuto
https://homebutcher.com/collections...carter-cutlery-hi-grade-series-184mm-funayuki
https://homebutcher.com/collections...srosiers-knives-200mm-integral-damascus-gyuto
https://homebutcher.com/collections/hyphen-cutlery
https://homebutcher.com/collections/metal-monkey-knives/products/metal-monkey-knives-210mm-gyuto
https://homebutcher.com/collections...lburn-forge-8-75-twisted-damascus-chefs-knife


----------



## bkultra (Jan 31, 2018)

I agree that Haburn sounds like a match on most of your check list... I would advise against trying to cut through bones with any higher end knife. Go for more of a performance grind and get a beater for the tough jobs.


----------



## toddnmd (Jan 31, 2018)

I think Randy Haas could meet all of your criteria (with the possible exception of cutting through an occasional bone--you can easily find something cheap to handle that kind of work).


----------



## milkbaby (Jan 31, 2018)

Haburn or Greg Cimms for a couple in the USA... not sure the wait time. Edited to add: Maybe Salem Straub (Promethean Knives).


----------



## camhabib (Feb 2, 2018)

Just wanted to thank everyone for your help and suggestions. After talking with a few people, I decided to go with Haburn and got a March 2019 slot. Currently leaning towards a 210x55mm gyuto in Damascus with integrated bolster and full tang African Blackwood western handles, carbon fiber spacers, and titanium pins.


----------



## bkultra (Feb 2, 2018)

Excellent choice, Haburn was the first one I thought of after reading your post. Make sure to post pictures once you receive it. I personally prefer longer knives, but in your case I would consider getting a 225mm made. It's a nice length that is not easily found with production lines. (Length is personal so go with your gut)


----------



## pc9111 (Feb 2, 2018)

I'm looking for a Haburn myself


----------



## tsuriru (Feb 3, 2018)

Also some knife makers outside the USA that do pretty amazing work - but get no love on these forums.


----------



## bkultra (Feb 3, 2018)

tsuriru said:


> Also some knife makers outside the USA that do pretty amazing work - but get no love on these forums.



You are welcome to name them. We are always looking for talented makers


----------



## tsuriru (Feb 3, 2018)

bkultra said:


> You are welcome to name them. We are always looking for talented makers



Im fairly certain that naming these particular makers I have in mind would go against forum rules. Im also fairly certain they are well known on here for both the functionality and the beauty of their work- and equally certain they feel quiet shunned here - for various untold reasons. So....I think I'll just pass....


----------



## bkultra (Feb 3, 2018)

tsuriru said:


> Im fairly certain that naming these particular makers I have in mind would go against forum rules. Im also fairly certain they are well known on here for both the functionality and the beauty of their work- and equally certain they feel quiet shunned here - for various untold reasons. So....I think I'll just pass....



You can name whomever you like, not sure why you think mentioning their name(s) would result in any disciplinary action.

Edit: now if we are talking about self promoting (shilling)... I agree


----------



## StonedEdge (Feb 3, 2018)

tsuriru said:


> Im fairly certain that naming these particular makers I have in mind would go against forum rules. Im also fairly certain they are well known on here for both the functionality and the beauty of their work- and equally certain they feel quiet shunned here - for various untold reasons. So....I think I'll just pass....


Please hold, let me get my violin to play you a sad song to go with your sad post.


----------



## tsuriru (Feb 3, 2018)

bkultra said:


> You can name whomever you like, not sure why you think mentioning their name(s) would result in any disciplinary action.
> 
> Edit: now if we are talking about self promoting (shilling)... I agree



Heavens no. Clearly there is no shilling going on here. A good thing of course, everything is very proper so far as I can tell.


----------



## tsuriru (Feb 3, 2018)

StonedEdge said:


> Please hold, let me get my violin to play you a sad song to go with your sad post.



Actually, there is nothing sad about it. Its matter of fact, describes a very real state of things, and was not in any way intended to arouse any such sentiments as you suggest. Im quiet happy - are'nt you?


----------



## StonedEdge (Feb 3, 2018)

tsuriru said:


> Actually, there is nothing sad about it. Its matter of fact, describes a very real state of things, and was not in any way intended to arouse any such sentiments as you suggest. Im quiet happy - are'nt you?


If you must ask, happiness for me is a fleeting thing, gone before one realizes it was even present only to recede back into darkness.

I know what you meant by your other post, I'm just playing around. 

From what I've seen, other than one or two names we will not name, every maker seems to get a fair shake around here. 

That said, if I were to pick a custom maker from outside USA at the moment I'd want a Tristone, a Tansu, a Dalman or a Trimarchi (AU, SWE)


----------



## tsuriru (Feb 3, 2018)

StonedEdge said:


> I know what you meant by your other post, I'm just playing around.



I know what you meant by your other post - and I wasn't playing around.


----------



## StonedEdge (Feb 3, 2018)

tsuriru said:


> I know what you meant by your other post - and I wasn't playing around.


You should try it sometime


----------



## tsuriru (Feb 3, 2018)

StonedEdge said:


> You should try it sometime



Pass. Thank you.


----------



## StonedEdge (Feb 3, 2018)

tsuriru said:


> Pass. Thank you.


Most welcome, friend.


----------



## Matus (Feb 3, 2018)

Now I want to hear the names of custom makers which are censored here &#129320; as I am not aware of any.


----------



## rjcedeno (Feb 3, 2018)

same..


----------



## daveb (Feb 3, 2018)

None to my knowledge.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 3, 2018)

Sheesh, just name the names. I really cant imagine why you would think of this as controversial. So what if we all dont like the same stuff. Ive been on a 1 month Masamoto KS joyride and could care less about the haters.


----------



## daveb (Feb 3, 2018)

That presumes someone knows "the" names. Even Eamon won't get the asterisks.


----------



## milkbaby (Feb 3, 2018)

For the few who aren't following along, the forum doesn't allow a vendor or maker who doesn't have the appropriate paid membership to even say they sell or make knives, so it's not a matter of censoring specific individuals. The policy is understandable considering the paid vendor and craftsman membership fees are quite substantial, and those people who are paid up rightly would be upset that somebody tried to drum up business without paying the same membership fee. 

On the other hand, there is nothing stopping other people from recommending custom makers who aren't paid vendors/craftsmen on kkf. While I agree with tsuriru that there is a heavy bias towards Japanese production knives (and by that I include the small shops like Takeda hamono where Takeda doesn't do everything himself), I wouldn't agree that sole authorship makers are not respected. Just not as many members interested it seems though, as you are well aware of tsuriru. :wink:


----------



## dough (Feb 3, 2018)

I am also super curious who these unnamed makers. I wonder if I know them... I feel like I dont and I want to. Feel free to send them privately.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 3, 2018)

Ill respectfully disagree with the bias, although theres plenty of outspoken critics here for...anything kitchen knife related. I will agree that most members prob use Jknives over knives made in other countries. However, take a look at Show your newest knife buy thread and theres tons and tons of stuff from all over the place with usually a good amount of praise. And Id be willing to bet that Jknives may actually in the minority of knives featured there. Often times we find a few negative comments to overshadow the dozens and dozens of positive ones (myself included).
Tsuriru seems to be insinuating that theres certain makers the forum doesnt like because were not supposed to or something. Seems like a weak attempt at trolling to me.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 3, 2018)

Yeah... actually I see less Japanese knives now and much more custom makers from all over. More than I ever did before for what its worth.


----------



## milkbaby (Feb 4, 2018)

I agree that there is more and more appreciation of non-jknives, but at the same time the overwhelmingly vast majority of disscussion threads are about jknives.

As for tsuriru, I didn't get that vibe at all. The fact is he is one of the makers behind TC Blades, a former supporting vendor, which I'm sure you knew? Obviously now that he isn't paying, his hands are tied from saying there are custom makers from outside the USA like himself/TCB which was basically the gist of his original comment and succesive back and forth... Unless I interpreted tsuriru wrongly and he's alluding to Catcheside, but I believe that we still see happy customers showing new knives from him on the new knife thread...


----------



## labor of love (Feb 4, 2018)

Hell, on the shigafusa page someone suggested I look at catchside as an alternative for the price (cheaper actually) and better cutter, better rentention. I could be wrong but his work seems to get respect here even though he left.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 4, 2018)

If he cant elaborate theres no use trying to figure it out.


----------



## panda (Feb 7, 2018)

get cut brooklyn; those are world cl.ass says so right on the page.


----------



## bkultra (Feb 8, 2018)

panda said:


> get cut brooklyn; those are world cl.ass says so right on the page.



The internet does not lie


----------



## Matus (Feb 8, 2018)

JBroida said:


> Yeah... actually I see less Japanese knives now and much more custom makers from all over. More than I ever did before for what its worth.



Yeah, everybody with a 1x30" belt sander in the basement wants to be a knifemaker these days ... :wink:


----------

